# Plantas silvestres comestíveis de Portugal



## belem (7 Fev 2019 às 19:27)

Acho que faz cá falta um tópico destes...

Além da comida dita mais convencional, cresci a comer sopa de urtigas, a comer amoras, medronhos, abrunhos, beldroegas, folhas de alecrim, entre outras coisas, por isso achei que talvez fosse interessante, abordar este tema, também no sentido de identificar e falar mais sobre espécies silvestres que sejam comestíveis.

Aqui vai uma:

https://revistajardins.pt/umbigos-de-venus-uma-silvestre-comestivel/

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbilicus_rupestris


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 19:43)

belem disse:


> Acho que faz cá falta um tópico destes...
> 
> Além da comida dita mais convencional, cresci a comer sopa de urtigas, a comer amoras, medronhos, abrunhos, beldroegas, folhas de alecrim, entre outras coisas, por isso achei que talvez fosse interessante, abordar este tema, também no sentido de identificar e falar mais sobre espécies silvestres que sejam comestíveis.
> 
> ...


Esta não fazia ideia que é comestível! Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 20:18)

belem disse:


> Acho que faz cá falta um tópico destes...
> 
> Além da comida dita mais convencional, cresci a comer sopa de urtigas, a comer amoras, medronhos, abrunhos, beldroegas, folhas de alecrim, entre outras coisas, por isso achei que talvez fosse interessante, abordar este tema, também no sentido de identificar e falar mais sobre espécies silvestres que sejam comestíveis.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela iniciativa em abrires este tópico, onde podemos trocar muitas informações, pois existem muitas plantas comestíveis, quer espontaneas, que as que podemos plantar.
Eu nasci e cresci e ainda hoje permaneço no campo, ou melhor na aldeia, onde sempre explorei esta área, adoro comer amoras, medronhos, apesar de que hoje em dia todo o cuidado é pouco, é preciso conhecer bem a área em questão, e de preferencia perto de casa, pois assim sabes se por exemplo se andou alguém a aplicar algum herbicida, pois hoje em dia, é o que mais se ve, infelizmente.
Ainda esta semana me debati, com outro problema, pois precisava de umas cana para servir de marcação e tutores para as árvores, e onde á uns anos atrás, tinha muitas canas aqui no terreno do vizinho, hoje a história já é outra, pois já as vejo cada vez mais longe de casa, e o mesmo se passa com os silvados, parece que as pessoas ganharam ódio a tudo.
Como diz o responsável aqui pela reserva natural, quando as pessoas lhe dizem que a reserva está toda cheia de silva, em que ele responde, se elas lá estão, é porque estão a cumprir uma função, pois abrigam coelhos, aves, ainda dão amoras para os visitantes comerem sem qualquer medo, e numa área com mais de 500 ha, existe lugar para muitas espécies de fauna e flora.

Boas plantas comestíveis para ter na horta, são as capuchinhas e a borragem, e ainda atraem insectos polinizadores.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2019 às 20:24)

De há uns anos para cá tenho comido pilritos:

https://www.medicinanatural.com.br/pilriteiro-crataegus-monogyna/

No ano passado comi flores de vara-de-ouro (para experimentar, pois li algures que são comestíveis) e até não são más:

http://o-canto-da-terra.blogspot.com/2010/10/vara-de-ouro-solidago-virgaurea_06.html

Misturadas na salada, são boas.

As folhas de salvia são boas para mascar e as flores podem-se comer (e as folhas também, mas a meu ver são melhores picadas em vez de se comerem por inteiro).

https://www.ecycle.com.br/6349-salvia-officinalis.html

Também já comi flores e folhas de murta. Os frutos são muito bons, as flores também, mas as folhas, também são melhores trituradas (na minha opinião).

https://revistajardins.pt/murta-arbusto-emblematico-portugal/

Neste Outono, que passou, comi frutos muito bons de uma roseira-brava que crescia aqui perto na serra da Carregueira:

https://www.celeiro.pt/cuide-de-si/temas-de-saude/roseira-brava

Eram muito grandes (tendo em conta os que costumo de observar), muito açucarados e nada secos, como tantos outros, que tenho experimentado.
Felizmente tenho o arbusto marcado e por isso pretendo ir lá depois conseguir umas estacas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

belem disse:


> De há uns anos para cá tenho comido pilritos:
> 
> https://www.medicinanatural.com.br/pilriteiro-crataegus-monogyna/
> 
> ...



Por falar em pilritos, ainda no sábado participei numa caminhada, onde um senhor comeu vários, durante a caminhada, e onde uma senhora viu e perguntou se não eram venenosas, pois era isso que ela pensava, pois as bagas são boas para fazer uma compota, e tem vários "compostos", muito benéficos para a saúde, como é no caso do colestrol.
Tenho aqui mais dois crataegus monogyna para plantar, acho uma magnífica arbusto/árvore, pois conheço aqui um exemplar com mais de 4 metros de altura, é maior do que as oliveiras que estão ao seu lado, é linda de ver quando está em plena floração, o que por sinal já nao falta muito.
Não sabia que a tágueda também se apelidava de vara de ouro, o mais vulgarmente por "cigana", é uma boa planta, pois fornece, muito pólen, numa época fraca, em que mais nada está em floração, e tem ainda um belo aroma, que antigamente se usava para varrer o forno de cozer o pão, onde ficava o cheiro a pairar no ar.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2019 às 20:45)

Excelentes e valiosas observações, obrigado Pedro!

Desconhecia por completo essas designações («tágueda», «cigana»)...

Na zona Oeste, por vezes, ficam cheias de caracóis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 20:57)

Os catacuzes são bons na sopa de feijão...   https://hortelaofimsemana.blogspot.com/2013/02/catacuzes.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

O espinafre selvagem ou Chenopodium album aqui é uma infestante, mas usamos muito em todos os usos que o espinafre comum tem. Sabe muito bem e é um super vegetal, de tal maneira é rico!






https://asenhoradomonte.com/2015/02/04/chenopodium-album-propriedades-e-indicacoes-terapeuticas/


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:22)

belem disse:


> Excelentes e valiosas observações, obrigado Pedro!
> 
> Desconhecia por completo essas designações («tágueda», «cigana»)...
> 
> Na zona Oeste, por vezes, ficam cheias de caracóis.



De nada, este tópico vai dar muito que falar, mas no bom sentido é claro.
Sim por vezes ficam com tantos caracóis em estivação que até chegam a pender até ao chão.

@luismeteo3, será que os catacuzes é o que eu conheço como labaça, uma planta com raiz muito profundo, e que está muito verdejante agora nesta época.
Também conheço o espinafre selvagem, e gosto de ver esse tons que mais parece cinzento, principalmente do seu crescimento.
Esse blog "a senhora do monte", tem muito para ensinar, aprendo lá muita coisa, e tem também umas boas dicas de agricultura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De nada, este tópico vai dar muito que falar, mas no bom sentido é claro.
> Sim por vezes ficam com tantos caracóis em estivação que até chegam a pender até ao chão.
> 
> @luismeteo3, será que os catacuzes é o que eu conheço como labaça, uma planta com raiz muito profundo, e que está muito verdejante agora nesta época.
> ...


Sim são as labaças. Têm vários nomes consoante a zona do país. Já comeste o chenopódium? Aqui no meu terreno é infestante, mas eu esfrego as mãos de contente quando o vejo! É só apanhar de graça... é muito saboroso e tenrinho cozinhado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim são as labaças. Têm vários nomes consoante a zona do país. Já comeste o chenopódium? Aqui no meu terreno é infestante, mas eu esfrego as mãos de contente quando o vejo! É só apanhar de graça... é muito saboroso e tenrinho cozinhado!



Pois eu pelo aspecto logo me pareceu as labaças, mas achei por bem perguntar, até porque não as conhecia por esse nome, pois os nosso pequenos país, mas tens os seus tesouros, ou seja os nomem vão mudando de região para região.
Olha por acaso nunca provei, por aqui é uma planta que vejo pouco, mas se é infestante, não é daquelas que dá dores de cabeça pelo menos.
Tenho de me ficar pelas acelgas, que é o que tenho cá.
Podem parecer aos nosso olhos um pequeno gesto ir ao terreno apanhar uma planta comestível e espontanea, mas de facto é um grande gesto, e ainda por cima conseguir fazer a partir um belo prato de comida, ou sopa, e alimentar toda a família.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois eu pelo aspecto logo me pareceu as labaças, mas achei por bem perguntar, até porque não as conhecia por esse nome, pois os nosso pequenos país, mas tens os seus tesouros, ou seja os nomem vão mudando de região para região.
> Olha por acaso nunca provei, por aqui é uma planta que vejo pouco, mas se é infestante, não é daquelas que dá dores de cabeça pelo menos.
> Tenho de me ficar pelas acelgas, que é o que tenho cá.
> Podem parecer aos nosso olhos um pequeno gesto ir ao terreno apanhar uma planta comestível e espontanea, mas de facto é um grande gesto, e ainda por cima conseguir fazer a partir um belo prato de comida, ou sopa, e alimentar toda a família.


Adorava ter acelgas e urtigas aqui, mas infelizmente não tenho... o que tenho muito e vou usando é a hortelã da ribeira, mas é tanta que podia fornecer um batalhão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Adorava ter acelgas e urtigas aqui, mas infelizmente não tenho... o que tenho muito e vou usando é a hortelã da ribeira, mas é tanta que podia fornecer um batalhão!



As urtigas também gostava de ter muitas, mas apenas tenho em alguns locais, junto ao galinheiro que recebem a escorrencia das chuvas arrastando os nutrientes com as fezes dos patos.
Pois o hortelã da ribeira não tenho no meu terreno, mas se precisar conheço aguns terrenos que tens uns bons tapetes, e é um bom sinal, pois só se dá em terrenos férteis e com humidade permanente.
Eu acho o cheiro ainda mais interessante do que o hortelã vulgar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As urtigas também gostava de ter muitas, mas apenas tenho em alguns locais, junto ao galinheiro que recebem a escorrencia das chuvas arrastando os nutrientes com as fezes dos patos.
> Pois o hortelã da ribeira não tenho no meu terreno, mas se precisar conheço aguns terrenos que tens uns bons tapetes, e é um bom sinal, pois só se dá em terrenos férteis e com humidade permanente.
> Eu acho o cheiro ainda mais interessante do que o hortelã vulgar.


Fica muito saborosa em qualquer sopa. Boa também em chá. Depois algumas ervas ficaram artificialmente por cá como a rúcula que tenho sempre muito, e hortelã laranja que é fabulosa num chá, sumo, etc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fica muito saborosa em qualquer sopa. Boa também em chá. Depois algumas ervas ficaram artificialmente por cá como a rúcula que tenho sempre muito, e hortelã laranja que é fabulosa num chá, sumo, etc.



Hortelã laranja, nunca provei, mas gosto de um belo chá de hortalã pimenta, erva-prícepe, perpétua- roxa, equinácea, enfim estes são alguns que nunca podem faltar aqui no meu stock, e não esquecendo a lúcia lima, que essa é só apanhada logo directamente para a panela, é uma planta que vou tentar fazer mais exemplares, agora quando a podar, se bem que o nível de sucesso é sempre pouco, pois não é de fácil enraizamento, a não ser com algum enraizador potente aritificial, eu por cá só uso enraizador natural.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 22:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hortelã laranja, nunca provei, mas gosto de um belo chá de hortalã pimenta, erva-prícepe, perpétua- roxa, equinácea, enfim estes são alguns que nunca podem faltar aqui no meu stock, e não esquecendo a lúcia lima, que essa é só apanhada logo directamente para a panela, é uma planta que vou tentar fazer mais exemplares, agora quando a podar, se bem que o nível de sucesso é sempre pouco, pois não é de fácil enraizamento, a não ser com algum enraizador potente aritificial, eu por cá só uso enraizador natural.


Tenho de arranjar erva príncipe e lúcia lima... adoro estes chás! Mas a hortelã laranja é fabulosa. Comprei um vazinho no lidl...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tenho de arranjar erva príncipe e lúcia lima... adoro estes chás! Mas a hortelã laranja é fabulosa. Comprei um vazinho no lidl...



Erva-prícipe, tenho aqui um vasinho, mas ainda está pequena, e tenho de ver então se experimento o hortalã-laranja, o hortelã- chocolate também tenho, mas está um pouco tímido para crescer.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 11:10)

https://asenhoradomonte.com/2017/11/17/sopa-e-beneficios-das-labacas/

https://asenhoradomonte.com/2013/05/24/verduras-selvagens-comestiveis/


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 12:00)




----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2019 às 12:09)

belem disse:


> https://asenhoradomonte.com/2017/11/17/sopa-e-beneficios-das-labacas/



Quanto houver, eu ponho a foto de um prato de labaças com feijão 
Mas atenção ao "labações"


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2019 às 12:11)

belem disse:


> sopa de urtigas



Nunca provei, mas creio que indirectamente comi muitas urtigas. Basta falar nas quantidades industriais de urtigas cozidas com farinha que eu dava, quando era miúdo na quinta dos meus avós, aos perus pequenos para ajudar a crescer e a engordar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2019 às 13:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nunca provei, mas creio que indirectamente comi muitas urtigas. Basta falar nas quantidades industriais de urtigas cozidas com farinha que eu dava, quando era miúdo na quinta dos meus avós, aos perus pequenos para ajudar a crescer e a engordar.



Pois era os mais antigos, davam as urtigas aos perus, para eles ficarem fortes, e saudáveis, pois tem muito ferro, principalmente.
A urtiga é uma planta mesmo muito completa, pois consegue ter uso na culinária, agricultura, como o chorume, que é tão benéfico.


----------



## Gates (8 Fev 2019 às 23:38)

Vou tentar voltar à minha escola primária (já lá vão 30 anos) para relembrar as flores que lá cresciam e que comíamos em putos. Lembro -me do sabor como se fosse hoje.


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2019 às 11:02)

Também se podem comer ao natural, mas dão uma boa geleia:

https://pt.wikihow.com/Fazer-Geleia-das-Frutas-do-Sabugueiro

Afinal não são só os frutos que são bons:

https://www.portaldojardim.com/pdj/2007/07/03/o-sabugueiro/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2019 às 11:07)

Gates disse:


> Vou tentar voltar à minha escola primária (já lá vão 30 anos) para relembrar as flores que lá cresciam e que comíamos em putos. Lembro -me do sabor como se fosse hoje.


Eu comia as azedas e os rapazinhos...
Azedas (Oxalis pes-caprae) 






Rapazinhos (Salvia microphylla)


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2019 às 14:18)

belem disse:


> Também se podem comer ao natural, mas dão uma boa geleia:
> 
> https://pt.wikihow.com/Fazer-Geleia-das-Frutas-do-Sabugueiro
> 
> ...



Sim, de facto o sabugueiro é uma árvore/arbusto com um enorme potencial, que fezlimente já se começa a apostar no nosso país.


----------



## belem (14 Fev 2019 às 12:11)

Na minha quinta em Óbidos cresce muita cavalinha.
Já masquei uns talos, mas para já não conheço qualquer uso culinário (a não ser o chá):

https://www.tuasaude.com/cavalinha/


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2019 às 13:36)

belem disse:


> Na minha quinta em Óbidos cresce muita cavalinha.
> Já masquei uns talos, mas para não conheço qualquer uso culinário (a não ser o chá):
> 
> https://www.tuasaude.com/cavalinha/



Olha está cheio de sorte, um terreno onde nasce cavalinha vale "ouro", até porque ela só cresce em zonas bastante húmidas.


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2019 às 11:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha está cheio de sorte, um terreno onde nasce cavalinha vale "ouro", até porque ela só cresce em zonas bastante húmidas.



Obrigado.

Outra espécie da nossa flora, que ocorre na quinta, é o salgueiro-branco, do qual se pode fazer chá com a casca (rica em ácido salicilico). A casca também pode ser mascada e ingerida (mas terá que ser em quantidades moderadas).
https://www.remedio-caseiro.com/beneficios-salgueiro-branco-um-grande-analgesico/

Debaixo dos salgueirais da quinta (e não só), existem numerosos anfíbios e até um réptil que adora água (o lagarto de água).


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2019 às 11:43)

belem disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Outra espécie da nossa flora, que ocorre na quinta, é o salgueiro-branco, do qual se pode fazer chá com a casca (rica em ácido salicilico). A casca também pode ser mascada e ingerida (mas terá que ser em quantidades moderadas).
> https://www.remedio-caseiro.com/beneficios-salgueiro-branco-um-grande-analgesico/
> ...



É  verdade o salgueiro é de facto uma boa planta, nesta altura do ano estão já em plena floração, e fornecem um dos melhores pólens que as abelhas recolhem, plantei agora nesta época cerca de 150 estacas, em galeria ripícola, outra coisa que se pode fazer é um enraizador natural feito também com os ramos do salgueiro, que devido essa ácido característico que ele possui, foi a 1ª vez que experimentei, colocando nesse preparado mais de 300 estacas, agora vamos ver os resultados finais.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 15:19)

No Porto achavam que eu era louco por apanhar as urtigas e cozinhar. As urtigas sao um excelente alimento e podem substituir os espinafres ou as couves em sopas. Como cha tem varias propriedades medicinais.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 15:22)

Parece que em Marrocos as sementes da esteva sao usadas como condimento. Nunca experimentei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:36)

frederico disse:


> No Porto achavam que eu era louco por apanhar as urtigas e cozinhar. As urtigas sao um excelente alimento e podem substituir os espinafres ou as couves em sopas. Como cha tem varias propriedades medicinais.





frederico disse:


> Parece que em Marrocos as sementes da esteva sao usadas como condimento. Nunca experimentei.



Eu uso já à vários anos, o chorume de urtigas, pois faço agricultura biológica, é uma das melhores fontes de nutriente que se pode pode obter, com uma planta vegetal
E as urtigas é de facto uma planta muito rica em ferro, que se pode e deve comer, por exemplo num esparregado, ou cozidas.
A esteva e a roselha são duas plantas autóctones muito bonitas e interessante para se ter num jardim, e ainda por cima não precisal de cuidados nem de regas.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2019 às 10:34)

https://ethnobiomed.biomedcentral.com/track/pdf/10.1186/1746-4269-3-27


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2019 às 13:46)

Desconhecia que se comia morugem:

https://asenhoradomonte.com/2013/05/24/verduras-selvagens-comestiveis/

https://casacaseira.wordpress.com/2015/01/24/morugem-erva-estrela/

https://obotanicoaprendiznaterrados...1/morugem-stellaria-mediastellaria-media.html


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2019 às 14:00)

Peixinhos da horta, feitos com folhas de salva, são bem bons!

https://asenhoradomonte.com/2016/06...a-de-peixinhos-da-horta-com-folhas-de-salvia/


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2020 às 14:03)

Bolotas assadas são bem boas e até se pode fazer pão com a bolota:

https://tradicional.dgadr.gov.pt/pt/cat/frutos-secos-secados-e-similares/285-bolota

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/chefe-portugues-cria-20-receitas-para-a-bolota_v694901

https://claradesousa.pt/receita/pao-lusitano-de-bolota-ou-castanha/


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2020 às 14:10)

https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...-caracteristicas-do-pao-de-bolota-e-de-urtiga


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2020 às 14:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Adorava ter acelgas e urtigas aqui, mas infelizmente não tenho... o que tenho muito e vou usando é a hortelã da ribeira, mas é tanta que podia fornecer um batalhão!



Com as acelgas também dá para fazer um excelente esparregado:





http://catharinasofia.blogspot.com/2012/04/esparregado-de-acelgas.html


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2020 às 14:30)

belem disse:


> Bolotas assadas são bem boas e até se pode fazer pão com a bolota:
> 
> https://tradicional.dgadr.gov.pt/pt/cat/frutos-secos-secados-e-similares/285-bolota
> 
> ...


As Bolotas boas são as de azinheira, pois as de sobreiro são amargas. Julgo que as Bolotas de carvalho também se comem..


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Sim, as de azinheira são descritas como as melhores, mas penso que se as de sobreiro forem assadas, também ficam boas para comer.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

No Alentejo os pobres matavam a fome com bolotas de azinheira, cozidas em agua e sal, nos tempos da Primeira Republica e do Estado Novo.

Na Serra algarvia ha uma variedade de azinheira que da umas bolotas muito doces. Ja sao poucas as que restam. Quando era miudo comi muitas do Monte dos Cintados.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 13:55)

belem disse:


> Com as acelgas também dá para fazer um excelente esparregado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hei-de saber como se apanham as sementes de acelga, pois a acelga brava e rarissima no Algarve.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

Ha um arbusto ou pequena arvore o Catapereiro que era comum na Serra algarvia e Andevalo mas tem desaparecido e ate ja comeca a ser uma especie rara. Da uma especie de pera-brava que pode ser usada para Fazer compotas e nao tem actualmente qualquer aproveitamento comercial apesar do seu potencial.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

Hoje estou a incluir no meu jantar um excelente  esparregado de acelgas bravas com alho e azeite e um bocadinho de sal.
Na frigideira deixei um naco de pão de cereais (ao lado do esparregado) com um fio de azeite em cima e no fim meti as acelgas com alho no pão e está fantástico!

Esta semana vou incluir urtigas e acelgas numa sopa e pode ser que opte também por um esparregado de urtigas.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

A beldroega:







https://asenhoradomonte.com/2016/06/29/beldroegas-propriedades-e-indicacoes-terapeuticas/

https://agriculturaemar.com/beldroegas-as-infestantes-que-tem-mais-valor-do-que-imagina/

https://hora-da-buxa.blogspot.com/2018/09/a-acorda-de-beldroegas-no-meu-alentejo.html

Já usei beldroegas na salada e na sopa  e são uma maravilha.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

belem disse:


> A beldroega:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais informações aqui:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portulaca_oleracea


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

belem disse:


> A beldroega:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha mãe é alentejana e quando eu era miúdo ela fazia muitas vezes açorda com beldroegas. O sabor é, de facto, muito bom. Há anos que não as como.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Tanchagem (parece-me que são muito comuns em várias regiões):

https://acientistaagricola.pt/tanchagem-planta-que-cura/













http://obotanicoaprendiznaterradosespantos.blogspot.com/2010/05/tanchagem-maior-plantago-major.html

Quando as folhas são novas, podem ser usadas em saladas, mas quando as folhas ficam mais desenvolvidas, podem ser cozidas ou fritas e ser usadas em sopas, esparregados, etc...


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Fornos de Algodres a capital da urtiga:

http://lifestyle.publico.pt/artigos/320555_cozinhar-com-pica-tres-receitas-de-urtigas/-1


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

Espargos selvagens:







Quais os benefícios dos espargos: https://asenhoradomonte.com/2018/08/02/beneficios-dos-espargos/


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2021 às 21:17)

*Aldeia transmontana quer fazer dos espargos selvagens atracção gastronómica*

Os espargos selvagens abundam na zona do fértil Vale da Vilariça, em Trás-os-Montes, e há uma aldeia apostada em chamar a atenção para o valor desta planta que a natureza oferece gratuitamente e torná-la atracção gastronómica.

A localidade de Santa Comba da Vilariça, em Vila Flor, convida no domingo a degustar diferente iguarias no Festival de Espargos Selvagens depois de vários habitantes da aldeia terem calcorreado os campos a apanhar o ingrediente principal.

O final do Inverno, início da Primavera é a época dos espargos e, embora este ano mais seco não tenha sido bom para germinarem com fartura, no domingo haverá suficientes na Vilariça, como garantiu à Lusa Isabel Fontes, da organização da iniciativa.

A ideia do festival começou a ganhar forma em anos anteriores e “nasceu de uma brincadeira” entre os elementos da Comissão de Festas de Santa Comba da Vilariça, a promotora do evento.

“A nossa aldeia é grande, mas tem pouca gente e, como cada vez somos menos, inicialmente começámos por fazer almoços para angariar dinheiro para a festa”, recordou Isabel.

No ano passado, lembraram-se dos espargos porque “existem muitos” nesta zona do Nordeste Transmontano e avançaram com a experiência de um primeiro festival, acreditando que “é uma forma de promover este e outros produtos locais, a própria aldeia e de juntar as pessoas”.

Para domingo, está marcada a segunda edição do festival e há vários dias que os elementos da comissão de festas e outras pessoas da aldeia com mais apetência para a apanha têm andado aos espargos.

Isabel Lopes assegurou que estão já recolhidos “18 a 20 quilos” que, depois de apanhados, escolhidos, lavados e escaldados, foram congelados para serem confeccionados no domingo.

Na ementa do festival constam omeletes de espargos, pataniscas de bacalhau com espargos, arroz de feijão e espargos e ensopado ou migas de espargos.

Não faltam as carnes de adoba ou vinhos e alhos e sobremesas, entre estas a laranja à fidalgo, uma espécie de salada em que é regada com azeite e polvilhada com alho a laranja típica dos pomares da Vilariça.

A iniciativa do ano passado foi “mais um encontro das pessoas da aldeia que estavam fora”, como enfatizou Isabel Fontes que para este ano não prevê “uma enchente”, mas acredita que, além de novo reencontro dos da terra, haverá também curiosos de fora.

A organização tem já confirmada a presença de “um grupo de 30 pessoas” e disponibilizou nas redes sociais o cartaz do festival e contactos para reservas.

A cozinha ficará entregue aos elementos da comissão de festas e os “12 espargos” que quem quiser provar paga revertem para a festa principal da aldeia, a de São Bernardo, em agosto.

Isabel Fontes acredita que a iniciativa será também uma forma de chamar a atenção para o valor deste alimento natural “quase um superalimento, rico em vitaminas, antioxidantes, etc.”.

Nalgumas zonas da região, há pessoas que apanham e vendem, nomeadamente nas feiras, mas o espargo é sobretudo aproveitado para consumo próprio daqueles que trabalham ou andam pelos campos.

Fonte: Sapo.pt

O artigo foi publicado originalmente em Gazeta Rural.

https://www.agroportal.pt/aldeia-tr...dos-espargos-selvagens-atraccao-gastronomica/


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> Espargos selvagens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente espaço para conhecermos "iguarias" pouco comuns.

Em relação à imagem, e porque reconheço ali uma zona lagunar, tenho quase a certeza absoluta que esta imagem corresponde não a espargos selvagens mas à salicórnia, que apresenta as ramificações iguais à da imagem. Os espargos não tem essas ramificações tão visíveis ou não tem de todo.
Neste última verão colhi bastantes na zona da Ria formosa, onde são abundantes.
Adoro pegar na salicórnia e comer aquilo.





  Imagem da wikipédia.


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Excelente espaço para conhecermos "iguarias" pouco comuns.
> 
> Em relação à imagem, e porque reconheço ali uma zona lagunar, tenho quase a certeza absoluta que esta imagem corresponde não a espargos selvagens mas à salicórnia, que apresenta as ramificações iguais à da imagem. Os espargos não tem essas ramificações tão visíveis ou não tem de todo.
> Neste última verão colhi bastantes na zona da Ria formosa, onde são abundantes.
> ...



Pois, eu até cheguei a pensar que era salicórnia (já a apanhei na Peninsula de Setúbal), mas como a fotografia estava no artigo sobre os espargos que coloquei acima, e eu não tinha a certeza se era salicórnia (devia ter usado o zoom), por isso é que a deixei.
Mas agora já tenho a certeza, obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2021 às 21:58)

Aqui (https://outrascomidas.blogspot.com/2013/04/creme-de-espargos-bravos.html) explicam bem e resumidamente com imagens o tema dos espargos-bravos:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

belem disse:


> Aqui (https://outrascomidas.blogspot.com/2013/04/creme-de-espargos-bravos.html) explicam bem e resumidamente com imagens o tema dos espargos-bravos:


Adoro espargos, até crus os como!  Pena é serem assim pró carote...
Quando acabar esta maldita pandemia...  ... vou ter de regressar ao vale da Vilariça... 
Salicórnia nunca provei, mas despertou-me bastante a curiosidade quando ouvi falar pela primeira vez aqui há uns meses. Vivi 8 anos em Aveiro e só há menos de um ano é que descobri que havia na ria! 

Nesse link fala de uma outra iguaria que costumava apanhar bastante com um primo meu quando era miúdo: túberas.
Deliciosas, há tantos anos que não as como...


----------

